# TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer



## bacchus (17. März 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben!
Wir, die Bacchus Films & Entertainment GmbH, sind eine freie Fernsehproduktionsfirma mit Sitz in Köln und arbeiten Sendern wie RTL, Sat1 und Pro7 zu. Im Augenblick suchen wir für eine Begleitreportage für das Format Galileo Weekend Privatleute, die sich einen Schwimmteich in den Garten bauen, um sie beim Bau, vom Ausheben bis hin zum ersten Schwimmen, mit der Kamera zu begleiten. Wichtig wäre uns, dass das Ganze ein Do- it- yourself Projekt ist, dass ihr also so viel wie möglich selber macht.Die Reportage soll keine Reality- Show werden, sondern eine seriöse Reportage über die einzelnes Schritte und Maßnahmen des Baus. 
Wir würden uns sehr über Antworten oder einen Anruf freuen- *0221/933339-23*

Ihr könnt uns auch direkt Fotos von eurem Garten und eurer Familie per E-Mail zu kommen lassen: *nina.lauderbach@bacchusfilms.de*

Ganz Liebe Grüße


----------



## Testpilot (17. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*



bacchus schrieb:


> .... und arbeiten Sendern wie RTL, Sat1 und Pro7 .... Die Reportage soll keine Reality- Show werden,




Finde den Fehler


----------



## bacchus (17. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Genau aus diesem Grund hab ich dazu geschrieben, dass es sich um einen seriöse Reportage handelt.  Und zwar wird die Reportage bei Galileo Weekend ausgestrahlt. Galileo ist ein Wissensmagazin und beschäftigt sich nicht mit Reality Shows sondern in erster Linie mit Umbau-Aktionen und kostspieligen Bauprojekten aller Art. Vor kurzem hat unsere Firma eine Begleitreportage über den Bau eines Panikraums realisiert, einen ähnlichen Aufbau wird auch die Reportage über den Schwimmteich haben. 
Wer sich die Reportage mal anschauen will :
* http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/videos/panikraum-galileo-video-24-januar-2010-1.1355379/*

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Annett (17. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Hallo Bacchus.

Seriös wäre es, den Usern die Kontaktaufnahme zu überlassen. 
Bitte sei so gut und mißbrauche unser PN-System nicht für ungewünschte Anfragen.

Wenn jemand einen Schwimmteich baut und Lust hat, sich dabei filmen zu lassen, wird er sich sicherlich umgehend bei Dir/Euch melden. 
Es kann aber nicht sein, dass Leute angetippelt werden, *die garantiert kein solches Planungsprojekt hier laufen haben....  *
Das schrammt m.M.n. nahe am Spam vorbei und dieser ist hier unerwünscht. 


Könnte man denn irgendwann den evtl. Ausstrahlungstermin erfahren?
Hier war schon vor ein oder zwei Jahren mal jemand und suchte einen Teichbesitzer für eine TV-Reportage. Jedoch haben wir nie erfahren was daraus wurde.


----------



## Kuton (17. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Zefix,


Da ich meinen Schwimmteich komplett von Hand ausgegraben habe, hätte das Stoff für 40 Einzelsendungen gegeben 
Zu früh gegraben.

Ok, immer nur graben, dass wäre sicher gekürzt worden, aber evtl. als Sendeschlussunterhaltung, statt die Bahnfahrten in den öffentlich rechtlichen ?

btw, an alle Wintergeschädigten ... Es ist Frühling


----------



## Wuzzel (18. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Ich hab ja auch ne ewige Baustelle und plane 2017 fertig zu sein. 
Wer selber baut braucht doch meistens viel Zeit und natuerlich muss doch das Kleingeld auch immer vorhanden sein. Wenn es also reicht das die Sendung erst 2018 ausgestrahlt wird und auch eine bereits begonnene Teilbaustelle in Kauf genommen wird, dann gerne !  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Guten Morgen Nina,

ich schaue gerne das Magazin Galileo und finde die Idee schön, mal einen wissenschaftlichen Bericht über einen Schwimmteichbau auszustrahlen, besser als dieser *ab ins Beet Sch...*. So könnte man den Schwimmteichinteressenten (und uninformierten Fachverkäufern ) endlich mal einen richtigen Weg aufzeigen. Nur denke ich, dass daraus schon ein etwäs längerer Beitrag werden müsste damit nicht nur etwas über den Bau sondern auch über die Technik und die Biologie berichtet wird.

Welchen Umfang würdet ihr denn Sponsern (vielleicht in % der geschätzen Gesamtkosten) ? Die Kosten für solch ein Projekt sind ja nicht unerheblich  ... das fängt ja schon bei der Baggermiete an ...

Zu welchem Datum müsst ihr euren Beitrag fertig haben ? 

Falls sich hier keinen Interessenten meldet, könntet ihr ja hier mal nachfragen http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/aktuell/aktuell.html.

PS: muss es denn unbedingt ein Schwimmteich sein , ich persönlich finde z.B. den Bau eines Koiteiches viel interessanter  .... und dann könnte man gleich eine wissenschaftliche Anschlusssendung über die Geschichte und Entwicklung der Kois machen

Viel Erfolg


----------



## bacchus (18. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Sendetermin ist der 1.August


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Hallo Nina,

gehst Du auch noch auf meine Fragen ein


----------



## bacchus (18. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Sponsern werden wir leider nicht, deswegen suchen wir ja auch Leute die dieses Projekt eh vor hatten.  Es soll über alles berichtet werden, was mit dem Bau zutun hat, also auch Technik und Bepflanzung. Ich hoffe ich hab deine Fragen beantworten können. Liebe Grüße


----------



## marja (18. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Hey Wuzzel 
das passt doch ...


bacchus schrieb:


> Sendetermin ist der 1.August


.. 2018 oder ;-))

LG Marja


----------



## CrimsonTide (18. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

ohne sponsoring ist der sendetermin am 1. august aber ein sportliches ziel für einen schönen schwimmteich ... noch dazu soll viel selbst gemacht werden ... wenn ich rechne, wieviele wochenenden da bis juli sind ... außerdem haben die pflanzen in der regenerationszone keine zeit sich viel zu entwickeln, wenn jetzt noch nicht begonnen wurde, d.h. man muss wohl schon große pflanzen kaufen, was sicher nicht sehr günstig wird. zeitlich ist alles recht knapp bemessen, wenn ich mich da nicht irre ....

auf die reportage bin ich schon gespannt ... ich hoffe, es wird interessant und informativ, obwohl ich keinen schwimmteich machen will.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*



bacchus schrieb:


> Sponsern werden wir leider nicht, deswegen suchen wir ja auch Leute die dieses Projekt eh vor hatten.  Es soll über alles berichtet werden, was mit dem Bau zutun hat, also auch Technik und Bepflanzung. Ich hoffe ich hab deine Fragen beantworten können. Liebe Grüße



aha, na ja so direkt ganz bist Du ja nicht darauf eingegangen 

ich dachte das Objekt der Begierde bekommt von der Vermarktung des Films durch euch an Pro7 etwas ab ? 

Wer würde denn ein Filmteam mehrmals in seinen Garten lassen und seine Bauzeit + alle notwendigen Abstimmungen auf sich nehmen ohne etwas davon zu haben ? ... außer natürlich er hat es nötig sich im Fernsehn zu zeigen  
 mir fiel da grad die Serie *Ab ins Beet* ein, da gabs auch mehrere die beim Schwimmteichselbstbau zu sehen waren - nur das war natürlich eine Reality- Show

Wie die anderen User bereits schrieben, ohne Sponsoring dauern solche Projekte meist über Jahre, außer natürlich man hat ordentlich was *inne Patte* - nur lässt man den Schwimmteich meist in solch einem Fall bauen 

na dann Viel Erfolg


----------



## Wuzzel (18. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Aaron, was biste so pessimistisch wegen des Zeitplanes. 
In den genannten Sendern werden sonst ganze Häuser innerhalb weniger Tage 
entkernt saniert und eingerichtet.  
Dagegen ist doch so ein Schwimmteich ´nen Klacks ! 

Wer so ein Objekt komplett selber angeht wird meist länger als ein paar Wochenenden brauchen. 
Wer so ein Objekt (Zeit für Vorgespräche und Nachbearbeitung muss ja auch noch sein) in 4 Monaten durchzieht wird dafür dann meist ne Firma beauftragen ( dann kanns auch deutlich schneller gehen). 

Da sieht man mal wieder, wie sehr Fernsehen vorbei an der Realität ist.

Gruß Wuzzel, der ja gern mitgemacht hätte


----------



## Joachim (18. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

@Wuzzel
psssst ... neues Format: "Schwimmteich nach Wunsch - in 7 Tagen zum Traumschwimmteich"  Sorry, den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen.

@Nina
Bei den Rahmenbedingungen werdet ihr jemanden finden (oder erfinden) müssen, der unbedingt ins Fernsehen will.  Na ich bin mal gespannt...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*






 :troet


----------



## laolamia (19. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

wo ist das problem?
bagger ->erde raus->folie rein->wasser rein->unddddddddddd sprung schon bin ich in meinem schwimmteich 

dauert ca 2 tage......

also fuer eine vernuenftige sendung sollte man(n) das ueber jahre betreuen oder zu ng fahren 
das wuerd ich mir dann auch anschauen!

gruss lao
der jetzt wieder eine fischlosen teich hat  (so wie es ja der verstand von anfang an gesagt hat...)


----------



## maritim (19. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

ein schwimmteich ist recht schnell realisierbar, wenn es gut geplant ist.
mit paar wochen urlaub und mit viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel hilfe von freunden ist es in paar monaten machbar.

 aber mal unter uns gesagt, wer möchte schon ein tv-team in seinem haus und garten haben. 
man könnte nicht unrasiert und mit zerrissenen klamotten arbeiten.  
die arbeitszeit kann nicht frei einteilt werden.
kleiner diskussionen mit der lebensgefährtin gehen keinen was an. 
unser blödmann von hund müsste ins haus, weil er sicher was vom tv-team umwerfen würde und sämtliches essen klauen würde.
dann hätten wir noch die leute aus dem dorf, die mit ihren kürbiskopf  ständig versuchen würden, das sie ins fernsehn kommen.
kleiner wutausbrüche , wo werkzeug durch die gegend fliegt müssten vermieden werden.

*und wenn ich noch an das spektakel von gestern denke, das müsste ich mir nicht noch mal, in wiederholung vom fernsehn anschauen müssen.*

es fing mit einem harmlosen telefonat an...... duuuuuuu schaaaaaaaatz, wenn du heute frei hast, könntest du mir bitte die ecke mit dem frühbeet einrichten.
was muss ich da einrichten, da ist doch alles in bester ordnung.
ich hätte das frühbeet gerne um ein element erweiter und es müsste in der nähe von der terrasse / zaun stehen.
grummel........ das nehme ich doch gerne für dich in angriff.
man(n) denkt mit und stellt keine weiteren fragen.......
ich stellt die frühbeete zur probe an die besagte stelle.......
das sieht ja beknackt aus , weil der durchgang zu klein ist und bei den __ tannen kommt auch zu wenig sonne dran.

zigarette an und etwas grübeln..... dann der geistesblitz.
motorsäge raus und mal schnell die vier 8 meter hohen tannen umgelegt, die mir schon lang ein dorn im auge waren.
der neue häcksler  hat  super gearbeitet und  die motorsäge lief mit dem neuen schwert/kette wie die seuche.
nach schweistreibender arbeit standen am abend die frühbeete und der boden war eingeebnet.

meine liebste kam von der arbeit und ich wollte mich kräftig loben lassen.2
habe sie gleich in den garten gezerrt und es kam leider kein lob.
es kamen nur so nette sachen wie..... wenn es vom platz nicht ging, dann wären sie an der alten stelle geblieben....aber hauptsache mal das spielzeug ausgepackt und die bäume kurz und klein gemacht..... es gibt auch telefon, wo man sich hätte besprechen können. 
wahrscheinlich sind wir die ersten, die ihre frühbeete auf knollen stellen, die im vorjahr eingesetzt wurden.
an der stelle habe ich lieber verschwiegen, das ich mir fürs eineben vom nachbarn die motorhacke genommen habe.....die knollen sind jetzt sicher im knollenhimmel 

ein wort gab das andere und der abend war sehr wortkarg.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

, das kenne ich, seitdem machen wir immer eine Lagebesprechung vorher die meist länger dauert als die Aktion 

ich hatte auch schon überlegt mir eine Webcam um den Kopf zu schnallen und natürlich einen ferngesteuerten Elektroschocker anzulegen damiit sie mich richig antreiben kann wenn ich grad mal wieder eine Bierpause mache


----------



## Christine (19. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*



Schöne Geschichte, Peter! Kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen.

Deshalb packen wir neues Spielzeug immer sofort gemeinsam aus....


----------



## maritim (19. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Deshalb packen wir neues Spielzeug immer sofort gemeinsam aus....



den neuen kraftstrom-häcksler  hat sie 5 monate lang mit keinen blick gewürdigt.
äste mit 7 zentimeter durchmesser, hatte er gestern gefressen als wäre es nichts.


----------



## Joachim (19. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Hallo,

@Peter
Ja, so kennt man(n) die Frauen ...  
Und ich glaube, du/ihr wärt dann doch eher was für "Ab ins Beet!"  

@Ralf
Bist du irre? Bringst die hübschen doch nur auf dumme Ideen ...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*


----------



## Barbor (19. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Hallo

ich glaube so was haben wir schon alle mal mit unseren Männern mitgemacht.......erst machen die alles falsch, und wenn man dann was sagt .....sind die lieben Männer auch noch beleidigt.


----------



## allegra (20. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Hallo zusammen,
mich hat Nina von Bacchusfilm per PN angeschrieben, und ich habe ihr auch mitgeteilt, was wir für ein Projekt planen:
Alter Teich zurückgebaut, neuer Schwimm-Teich hauptsächlich mit einem Gartenbaubetrieb , wir helfen aktiv mit, wo wir gebraucht werden. Der GaLa-Bauer will den Film ggf. für seine Firma nutzen, dann macht er mit.
Für den Schwimmteich haben wir gespart, lange! 
Gage ist nicht erforderlich, Sponsoring macht auch abhängig.
Keiner von muss ins Fernsehen müssen .
Wenn man aber immer nur die Hand aufhält und nicht mal was um der Sache Willen macht, dann würden viele Infos nicht fließen. Also:
Ich sehe das ganz entspannt  und warte mal was wird.
LG
E
PS: Meine Groß-Familie hat auch mal in Sachen Kindergeld einen Beitrag für Wiso/ZDF hier filmen lassen. Das war ganz interessant und abwechslungsreich.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Jo, wenn den ein Betrieb baut ist der Zeitrahmen realistisch, aber sonst... 
ich denke mal eher nicht  

Bezüglich Sponsoring denk ich ähnlich, aber eine Aufwandsentschädigung sollte es schon geben. 
Wenn wirklich ein Betrieb mit baut der das sogar als Werbung nutzen kann doch sogar erst recht. 
Sonst ist das verkehrte Welt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## allegra (21. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Hallo Wuzzel,
ja, das mit der Aufwandsentschädigung ist ein Gedanke, den ich mal verfolgen werde.
Wer macht denn hier mal einen Verhandlungsvorschlag über die mögliche Höhe?
Das betrifft ja nicht nur uns, es werden sich ja auch andere Projektplaner gemeldet haben.
LG
Allegra


----------



## Wuzzel (21. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Die Höhe hängt doch ab vom tatsächlichen Aufwand, 
wie viele Stunden wird gedreht, 
wie weit muss man sich mit dem Bau nach den Drehzeiten richten, 
wie oft ist der Name der Firma zu sehen, 
werden Sanitäre einrichtungen des Bauherren in Anspruch genommen usw. 
aber, wie ich das so gelesen habe wollen die ja jemanden , der das ohne Firma baut, 
was ja auch ein durchweg interessanteres Thema ist. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Redlisch (21. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Mhh, auf die Idee mit dem Sponsoring bin ich noch garnicht gekommen.

Könnte man ja mal Überlegen, da ich mein Grundstück sowieso erweitern wollte, da mir der Platz für neue Projekte ausgeht, könnte man ja noch einen 3. Teich hinbauen, so um die 350m² 

Ne, Schluss damit, sonst komme ich noch auf Dumme gedanken und der Landkreis kommt noch mit der Forderung das ich eine Fischwirtausblildung machen und einen Bademeister anstellen muß. 

Axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Hallo E wie ist denn dein Name Allegra ?

dann wünsche ich euch ganz viel Erfolg bei eurem Vorhaben und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du eueren Projektplan auch mal hier präsentieren würdest (vielleicht in einem neuen Thread?) - hier gibt es ja einige Schwimmteich Profis die sicher Dir sowie auch Deinem Gartenbaubetrieb gute Vorschläge und Unterstützung bei der Vorplanung leisten könnten  

Wieviel woll ihr denn ausgeben ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. März 2010)

*AW: TV Produktion sucht Schwimmteichbauer*

Meine Frage beantwortete sich gerade von selbst:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24416/page-4


----------

